# Holy ADD Batman!!



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Went to the toystore to get a kit that would have Crager mags and a nice Chevy motor. Ended up getting this...









It's a great kit, I'm working on the dash today. All I did to the pre-painted body was to wax it with turtle wax liquid ice.

I have about 9 different kits in various stages on the bench now...

Steve


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

The pre-painted Batmobiles *are* really nice, but my sister got me whatever was the top of the line version of the Hotwheels 1/18 scale a couple of years ago. No matter what *I* might try, there's no way I'd ever top the finish on that. 

Looking good though...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know, The 1/18th is lovely.
I was really impressed when I looked into the box. PL is proud of this kit, it has a big window to see the body. I liked it even better after I opened it. Have you waxed your 1/18th? The liquid ice is like future for real cars. dries clear and is great stuff.

Steve


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

In my house there is no such thing as too many '66 Batmobiles. :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

steve123 said:


> I know, The 1/18th is lovely.
> I was really impressed when I looked into the box. PL is proud of this kit, it has a big window to see the body. I liked it even better after I opened it. Have you waxed your 1/18th? The liquid ice is like future for real cars. dries clear and is great stuff.
> 
> Steve


Are you kidding??? I used Maguire's claybar (black areas ONLY!!! or you risk stripping the pinstripes), Maguire's liquid compound for clear coat, 2 coats of NuFinish and topped off with EagleOne Nanowax...all the stuff I use on my car. Did exactly the same thing too...a real head turner in the display case.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Big car stuff works great on 'Lil car stuff!! I used meguiars for the first coat and then the liquid ice to hide scratches and key marks...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit is a joy to work on! it comes with pre-painted Bat guys, a big decal sheet. The effort PL has put into this kit really shows.









The _fire bottle _has three decals, that alone says alot about how much effort went into this kit.
More pics to come, stay tuned to this bat Channel.

Steve


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I am afraid to ask how much is this kit...?

that thing is VERY NICE!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hobby lobby wanted 27.00 and change, But they have 30 percent off Plastic this week.
I love this little kit, and there is a ton of great info @: http://www.1966batmobile.com/home.htm Batchassis:[/url]









I've told all my friends to go get one of these, if it dosen't put a grin on your face you're probably dead...lol

Steve


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

You know, I wasn't sure about getting this kit, but you've just convinced me to do so. Thanks for posting the pics.

Sean


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm glad you like it, Check online for coupons, or like I said, hobbylobby has 30 percent off. But if push comes to shove, it's worth the 27

I haven't had this much fun building since the moonbus.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Look how nice the wheels are..







fresh off the sprue.








a little black wash.








Pre-painted Batspinners, These alone are almost worth the price of admission.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

PL even modeled the cars headlights...batlights?









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This thing is very shiny..








Almost done...lots more pics to come...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

A few more decals to add and she's done.
















It's been really stormy here.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry to keep posting, but this thing is so cool!
look at the decals, I thought they were just red rectangles.
























To put these into prespective..LOL here is a pic of the size of the sheet:








My magnifiying glass wasn't strong enough, I had to use super macro on my DSLR.
Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

To say your sorry for posting on this kit now, IS JUST SILLY STEVE, I know we don't see Eye to eye ON ANYTHING are self's dude, THAT DOSENT MATTER OUT HERE ANYMORE, but this is just as much your site 
AS IT IS ANY OF ARES MAN, and if you wont to post on A BUILD like this, OR ANYTHING YOU FEEL LIKE POSTING ON,!!! 

FEEL FREE TO DO SO MAN, your not hurting Anyone here doing this, and I would hope that your still enjoying this site LIKE THE REST OF US DO OUT HERE, "And I always have as well"........
Just enjoy your self man, That's why we are ALL HERE,...And Even if we don't care for each other dude, that make NO DEFFRENTCE IN THE WORLD...................

This is JUST AS MUCH your site as Mine of ANYONES....OK DUDE !!!,....So Enjoy your self, "I KNOW I' AM"





*Ian*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Ian.
Did you get one of these yet? I'm not kidding when I said it's a fun build.









I'm going to do a few of these for friends..and I _hate_ building something more than once.
Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope, But it looks cool, Cant beet that paint job thats for sure,..Maybe I will check in to it who knows, I just have to many Irons in the fire right now, But like I said, It looks good man.



*Ian*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I understand, thats why the ADD thing in the title. This kit was like a modeler's vacation for me. Tons of great information, the paint job was done already..And it's the Batmobile. A pal was telling me that Hot wheels had released a batmobile. I asked ,which one? He said, the ONLY one..That's how I feel too. 
This kit has metal axles, and it rolls. I've had this thing roll off the picture stand 3 times..No more rolling models.








The second I hit the shutter release, the car rolled off the stand, again. She's fine, But the Batmobile does not roll anymore.

Steve


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

A really beautiful job on a beautiful car, as you said the ONLY Batmobile.

Here are two questions I've always wondered about, however:
1) is the Batmobile 'street legal'?
2) aren't Batman and Robin lucky that it never rains in Gotham City?

Jeff


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great work Steve! I built this a while back. Terrific kit and a very relaxing build--for a change. Here's a pic and one with my PL Aurora repop.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

NTRPRZ said:


> is the Batmobile 'street legal'?
> Jeff


Yes it is. I saw one of them in Somerville NJ back in '93 at a car show. The owner lived in Bernardsville and drove the car to the show. What an entrance too! I expected it to roll up on a flat-bed but when it turned onto Main Street, every head within 5 blocks turned.

According to the owner, it was registered and insured as a show car. Limited to 3000 miles per year, and if anything happened to it on the road and it wasn't on its way to or from a show, it wasn't covered. 

He said it was a blast to drive it and wished he could drive it more, but given the insurance restrictions, joy riding was out of the question.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys! PF , what did you think of the 1/32nd one?

My advice to guys who build one, Foil the dash,( I tried silver paint first) drill any hole that seems too tight, and wax the body before you work on it. (it helps protect the paint and pinstripes) But I agree with PF it's a fun relaxing build. Now I gotta finish the Streetfighter, And _two_ Spindrifts...and the Lime Deora, and...

Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Steve, I liked the 1/32 kit because I remembered struggling with it as a 10-year-old. For that very reason, I didn't use the stripe decals and instead used an extra fine Sharpie paint pen for the stripes. But it IS small and a great reminder of how simple, yet cool, some of the Aurora kits really were. I bought 3 when they were re-issued and my wife gave me one in the "collector's tin" for Father's Day. Still, I have to say that the snap version in 1/25 is a much better kit, even though I pretty much ignored the decals and painted the interior--except for the one on the fire extinguisher.

Tim Silver


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I "built" it when I was very little, I was born in '60 so whenever it came out I was that old. All I remember was it was black, and the decals didn't stay on....

You hand painted the stripes? You did a really nice job.
I thought they were the decs!

Here is a pic of the taillights, yes taillights!








They are invisible behind the screens, but I know they are there. Maybe someone will do some photoetch for this kit,.. that would be cool.

Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the whole headlight/taillight behind the screens thing was a little odd. Word is that there's a deluxe kit in the works that will have photo etch mesh grills and other "accurizing" features. I kind of wish they had left the figures for us to paint. That's one part of the bat kits that I always enjoy. Your build looks terrific!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

My "WIP" I lowered the car,changed the rims and tires to the ones in the "Fireball 500"made clear grills front and back,opened the turbine can and changed the beacon,and added an aftermarket Batbeam antenna.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Nevermind


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

fernieo said:


> Looking good, Need to get to Hobby Lobby asap.
> I did just get this:
> http://www.pimpmybatmobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/rc34.jpg
> and look at what else is coming:
> ...


While it's nice to see new products,please keep to the subject of this thread.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks PL! Falcon, Excellent work as usual! I think I'll do the rear screens that way too.
I have some fine mesh that oughtta do it. I dry brushed the clear headlight screens. I wonder why they didn't make the rear screens clear too?

The Hot wheel and slotcar stuff is cool.

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Falcondesigns, where or what did you use for the Batbeam antenna? This was the only downside to this great kit. They could have at least made it with flat panels instead of the rounded nubs on the kit part.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> My "WIP" I lowered the car,changed the rims and tires to the ones in the "Fireball 500"made clear grills front and back,opened the turbine can and changed the beacon,and added an aftermarket Batbeam antenna.


Very nice job! Love the antenna. 

Sean


----------

